# Need new ideas for fatty!!



## tknotek (Jul 26, 2009)

I have done the mushroom and swiss, (my favorite), peppers and onions with motz and provelon, jap and chedder, roasted red pepper and goat cheese, and italian style. need something new. Help


----------



## fire it up (Jul 26, 2009)

Have you looked through the throwdown entries?  Lots of creative ideas in there.
Would have to go back and look but someone even did a fattie once with a cut/pounded out rack of lamb, stuffed and rolled in sausage and still had the bones attached and sticking out of the top-it was amazing looking.
Made one where I took a taco bell burrito and just wrapped that is sausage and smoked.
Pepper shooters are one of my favorite things to wrap in sausage and smoke, they have a great flavor.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 26, 2009)

fattie fillings are as wide as the ocean. Anything goes you have breakfast fattie, rueban fattie, baked potatoe fattie, pizza fattie, iltalian fattie, pancake fattie just to name a few. So just let your mind wonder and do'nt forget the Qview.


----------



## rivet (Jul 26, 2009)

The other weekend my kids made a great Guacamole fattie. It was very pretty, and mild tasting.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=79316


----------



## fire it up (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is the one I was telling you about with the rack of lamb, it was done by Fired Up, no relation 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=75941&page=4

Was going to link you to some from the Springtime throwdown but there were so many unique entries I would have nothing but a list of clickable links but here is the one to the thread itself.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...rowdown&page=2
All entries were submitted with a finale picture and a link to the original thread.
Calzone fatties, giant fatties, corizo, breakfast, cajun, chick parm, the list goes on and on.


----------



## fourthwind (Jul 26, 2009)

One of my favorites so far is my Cordon Bleu fattie.  Flatten some boneless chicken as thin as you can get it.  Partially freezing the chicken and slicing it thin on a meat cutter works good too.  Spice chicken to taste.  lay on top of suasage with thin slices ham, a few slices of real butter, and lots of pepperjack cheese.  Follow all the other fatty making steps.


----------



## eman (Jul 26, 2009)

I love to do a blueberry pancake and cream cheese fattie.
 Roll out sausage and cover w/ blueberry pancakes that have been spread w/ a thin layer of cream cheese. Roll up and do the bacon wrap.
  i put a melted butter / molasses / bourbon glaze on this one about 1/2 way through the smoke.


----------



## tacman (Jul 26, 2009)

I am cold smoking some salmon today and decided "Why waste the warm smoke?

So I took a look at what we had on hand and decided to try my hand at a Fatty.

I decided to try  modifying a recipe I use for stuffed meatloaf in the oven, and have it in the smoker as we speak.

I decided to call it the _"San Francisco Fatty"._

As soon as I have the finished product out of the smoker, I will post a qview with details.

The wife and kids are excited as am I to try this one as it has the original recipe has been a family favorite for a long time.

One benefit of the new smoker is having my 11 year old son glued to my side wanting to learn how to make all my tasty treats so he can do it with his family.

_Thank you Smoker Gods!_

Will post the qview shortly.


----------

